# Erector Stretch



## mike456 (Sep 28, 2006)

any one know of a good erector spinae stretch?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2006)

cat camel....the yoga stretch, where you are on all fours and then you round your back (like a camel) and the arch if (like a cat).


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> cat camel....the yoga stretch, where you are on all fours and then you round your back (like a camel) and the arch if (like a cat).



I like that one a lot.  I don't like a lot of traditional lower back exercises because it seems to emphasize excessive lumbar flexion instead of movement in the thoracic portion.  I don't think improving ROM in the lumbar spine is necessarily a good thing.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2006)

yea, I agree.  They only people I do that with are those that are excessively tight in the errectors and it is affecting pelvic movement.  everyone else, we don't stretch that area.  We might do quadraped rocking to work on spinal alignment though.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea, I agree.  They only people I do that with are those that are excessively tight in the errectors and it is affecting pelvic movement.  everyone else, we don't stretch that area.  We might do quadraped rocking to work on spinal alignment though.



I actually only have one client who I do it with as well.  Really, his lats seem to be the prime culprit (He actually experienced a little muscle strain in them recently), so I use that cat/dog stretch to loosen up his lats at the lumbodorsal fascia.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2006)

nice ass


----------



## mike456 (Sep 29, 2006)

I tried that erector stretch and alot of other ones, but I never feel the stretch, maybe because of my posture problems


----------

